

Ask HN: Anyone studied Spanish abroad? - zaidf

I am planning to study Spanish abroad for two months on a scholarship next summer. Googling around there are literally tonnes of so-called schools that offer instruction.<p>Anyone know how to tell the good from the bad? I am open to traveling anywhere in Latin America. Would appreciate if anyone has personal experience with any school.
======
fjabre
Pimsleur method is the best I've used and I've used a lot of them. Complete
all 3 levels and you'll be nearly fluent.

<http://www.pimsleurapproach.com/>

~~~
boy
That's not the official site just a reseller btw. pimsleur.com

Awesome stuff indeed.

